
Does MRI have an environmental impact? - hhs
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-05/tmu-dmh051420.php
======
LargoLasskhyfv
Yah, well... in Tokyo, with the largest installed base of MRIs per capita.

/me plays
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t-gK-9EIq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t-gK-9EIq4)
(Depeche Mode - Everything counts)

